# The Police Officer On Behalf Of Airtel – FIR, Threats etc



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2012)

Omg never expected such unethical practice by #failtel

via:Twitter- a guys complain on blog

Source:*annkur.com/2012/05/audio-the-police-officer-on-behalf-of-airtel-fir-threats-etc/



> Last month I had tweeted that a senior High Court lawyer had called me from Delhi with regards to an unpaid Airtel broadband bill and demanded that I pay up in an hour else he would go ahead with proceedings in the Delhi High Court.
> 
> The call appeared dubious. The lawyer changed the amount I will have to pay as a ‘fine’ twice, ranging between 80,000 to 150,000 INR that too for a bill amount he claimed was approx Rs 5000. I told him that I don’t like this extortion attempt. The call ended with promises of going legal against me. (Wonder why Delhi when I am based in Mumbai and my Airtel connection was in Mumbai?).
> 
> ...


----------



## rahulyo (May 23, 2012)

File case against Airtel in consumer court also give all call logs, Nos ,recorded call as a proof. And launch FIR against them bcoz of harassment and threatening .


----------



## samudragupta (May 23, 2012)

at the same time also log a complaint in the local police station and sue the bas****s


----------



## digit.sh (May 23, 2012)

^yes, do a FIR.
Boycott airtel --cheaters


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2012)

Ya the guy mentioned he would be suing airtel


----------



## mrintech (May 23, 2012)

This is highly pathetic and sad 

Banks (for recovering CC Amount) and ISPs follows these types of tactics now a days


----------



## SahilAr (May 23, 2012)

mrintech said:


> This is highly pathetic and sad
> 
> Banks (for recovering CC Amount) and ISPs follows these types of tactics now a days



Don't know about banks,but ya in case of ISPs:BSNL,Airtel and Reliance are bullies...
They will do anything to recover their money..even if it means Filing Case/Law Enforcement.Had a bad time in resolving issues with BSNL,once!!It was really bad experience,the amount i had to pay was 1100 INR,that too it was to b due by 2007,after 5 years(khumbkarano ki khatarnak nind khul gayi)and they sent a Letter with a Threat that they will File a Case against my Father(as the connection was registered by father name)
@Op,you should really SUE Airtel for this,also threat them that you will never buy any product/service from them.
Literally shocked to hear that now Airtel too doing this...OMG
Crap India and Crappy Indian ISPs


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

^^ that incident happened to someone else, not our beloved section mod 
had faced such a situation with Reliance with billed amount of 12.6k. ended up paying o.6k only


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Yes Airtel in court


----------



## SahilAr (May 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ that incident happened to someone else, not our beloved section mod
> had faced such a situation with Reliance with billed amount of 12.6k. ended up paying o.6k only



O wow,how did you managed to pay such a small amount and satisfy them


----------



## red dragon (May 23, 2012)

I had similar experience with Reliance...even got a letter from some lawyer...did not pay a single penny...replied with a strong letter from my lawyer...done!


----------



## tarey_g (May 24, 2012)

Exact same thing happened to me with reliance. I was given 2 hours to pay, or else....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 24, 2012)

Seems like these big corporate house have no ethics in business.This is how they make profit.Inflate the bills and threatening to pay.Surely idea of some MBA guy lol.


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2012)

Not that I am justifying their behavior or saying the person harassed is incorrect, but there are a TON of people out there, who use, throw the SIM, and walk off. Society forces these companies to do lame things. But am sure there are other ways to get money. India should seriously start a credit rating system linked to our PAN, and that can be used before hand before start of service. There is way way to much fraud and account delinquency out there.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 24, 2012)

asingh said:


> Not that I am justifying their behavior or saying the person harassed is incorrect, but there are a TON of people out there, who use, throw the SIM, and walk off. Society forces these companies to do lame things. But am sure there are other ways to get money. India should seriously start a credit rating system linked to our PAN, and that can be used before hand before start of service. There is way way to much fraud and account delinquency out there.



EXACTLY! There are lots of mobile recharge shops in my area that sells sim cards for only Rs. 5 - Rs. 15 and offers a talktime of approximately Rs. 35 - Rs. 40. They sells them without any documents, with a condition that the sim cards should be used within a few days and then destroyed!


----------



## tarey_g (May 24, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> MBA


Maha Beimaan Aadmi.


----------

